# Lineman model & tattoo



## BIGRED

Found these on the 'net.


----------



## Rochsolid

That's probably one of the dumbest tattoos


----------



## BBQ

Rochsolid said:


> That's probably one of the dumbest tattoos


It's in the running for sure.


----------



## Awg-Dawg

Its a good thing the guy wasnt a proctologist.


----------



## sbrn33

Dude must have really, really loved his job.


----------



## stuiec

sbrn33 said:


> Dude must have really, really loved his job.


 
or he was doing the tat artist's wife...


----------



## oldtimer

BIGRED said:


> Found these on the 'net.


 
It's missing a pic of Glen Campbell singing Wichita Lineman !:laughing:


----------



## BEAMEUP

One of my apprentice's has the PIE chart tattooed on his upper arm. I told him he was an idiot because its not upside down so he can look at it when he needs too


----------



## Big John

BEAMEUP said:


> One of my apprentice's has the PIE chart tattooed on his upper arm. I told him he was an idiot because its not upside down so he can look at it when he needs too


 That's actually pretty damn funny. At least he's apparently invested in the trade. Good for him.


----------



## drsparky

On the tat the first visible pole has three cross arms, the rest two, the lineman must be drunk.


----------



## smiley mcrib

You know that tattoo could of been pretty cool but the artist just screwed it all up.

What the hell is going on in the background? 

You see the lines connecting the poles? Wtf?

He should of got a better artist instead of having his 'buddy' do it.


----------



## Hippie

The "artist" has some serious issues with perspective.. That guy on the pole has like a 5 foot torso and 1 foot legs lol... And are they running power across Jupiter? That's some strange terrain


----------



## ohmontherange

I knew a gal many years ago who had "Harley Dawson" tatood on her arm. Not sure if she or the tatoo artist ff'd up.

Kinda funny though...


----------



## Bipeflier

Lots of different ones here http://www.google.com/search?q=line...mA4W69QTatYHwBw&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=641


----------



## oldtimer

*You have to be a little crazy to have a tattoo ...*

_I should know .... I have two !_

_






_


----------



## LARMGUY

smiley mcrib said:


> You know that tattoo could of been pretty cool but the artist just screwed it all up.
> 
> What the hell is going on in the background?


Methinks it is a thunderstorm. See the lightning bolts on the right at the end of the poles?


----------



## mikestew

With a good tattoo artist this would only be 15% lame.


----------



## mikestew

As it stands though that is a freaking brutal tattoo.


----------



## dronai

Was probably scratched out in prison, by his bunk mate !


----------



## noarcflash

What if he was a plumber ?


----------



## chewy

Micheal Garmin makes some nice stuff, http://michaelgarman.com/cat/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116

Does anybody know where you can buy little figurines of medium to high quality to do with industry and construction, I bought my old man who is now a desk jockey some shleich figurines and he loves them on his desk.


----------



## walkerj

oldtimer said:


> You have to be a little crazy to have a tattoo ...
> 
> I should know .... I have two !


 
..........


----------



## scottcsexton

If a person who has hardware(stainless steel) inside of there body. Ie broken pelvis repair with wires and a chain... What will happen when said person becomes the path to ground. Will said hardware become like the internal wires of a toaster? Master electrician who may never work again. So give it to me real fellas. If there are any engineers out there can answer this would be great.


----------



## Hippie

chewy said:


> Micheal Garmin makes some nice stuff, http://michaelgarman.com/cat/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116
> 
> Does anybody know where you can buy little figurines of medium to high quality to do with industry and construction, I bought my old man who is now a desk jockey some shleich figurines and he loves them on his desk.


Tom of Finland did some prints of men in hard hats you might enjoy


----------



## wendon

scottcsexton said:


> If a person who has hardware(stainless steel) inside of there body. Ie broken pelvis repair with wires and a chain... What will happen when said person becomes the path to ground. Will said hardware become like the internal wires of a toaster? Master electrician who may never work again. So give it to me real fellas. If there are any engineers out there can answer this would be great.


Stainless steel is a poor conductor of electricity. Where would they install a chain??


----------



## scottcsexton

Think of this....they called it an open book pelvic fracture..on the inside of my body I have a chain from hip to hip...along with assorted wires and screws that helped them realign my pelvis. It's what you get for falling off of a perfectly good two story building.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

stuiec said:


> or he was doing the tat artist's wife...


that may be the lineman's wife


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

BEAMEUP said:


> One of my apprentice's has the PIE chart tattooed on his upper arm. I told him he was an idiot because its not upside down so he can look at it when he needs too


he won't be allowed to take it into the test:no:


----------



## chewy

Hippie said:


> Tom of Finland did some prints of men in hard hats you might enjoy


How the phuck did you even find out about that ghey chit!


----------



## Hippie

chewy said:


> How the phuck did you even find out about that ghey chit!


The same way you did lol... Tricked into googling it


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

Hippie said:


> The same way you did lol... Tricked into googling it


Now the NSA is watching you:laughing:


----------



## gold

His pole is bent at the top.


----------

